# Why did this happen? OT



## markba633csi (Jun 14, 2021)

Just reading about two teenagers killed in a local car crash, they were in a 2018 Mercedes.  Sounds as if they didn't have their belts on. I'm sure the airbags went off but I thought a car that new would have some nanny features like ignition lockout until belts fastened?  Maybe not
Terrible shame though, they were only 16 and 17.  I feel bad for their parents.
-Mark


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah, tragic, but stupid is as stupid does.  Ignition lockouts were removed from most cars in the 1970's.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 14, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> Ignition lockouts were removed from most cars in the 1970's.


My daughter had one on her car just a couple of years ago. It was court ordered.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 14, 2021)

Terrible, a parents nightmare. I hope they weren't siblings.


----------



## jbolt (Jun 15, 2021)

I have seen the aftermath of high speed accidents where air bags and seat belts didn't make the slightest difference. There are numerous ways to meet ones demise in a car despite any safety systems.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 15, 2021)

We often like to think of ourselves as pretty tough, but physics all to often dispels that myth. Mike


----------



## aliva (Jun 15, 2021)

With out knowing the details, We were all teenager's once, we were invincible.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 15, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Just reading about two teenagers killed in a local car crash, they were in a 2018 Mercedes.  Sounds as if they didn't have their belts on. I'm sure the airbags went off but I thought a car that new would have some nanny features like ignition lockout until belts fastened?  Maybe not
> Terrible shame though, they were only 16 and 17.  I feel bad for their parents.
> -Mark



I have a 2008 and 2014 (not Mercedes) and all that happens if a belt isn't fastened is you get an annoying light and buzzer (more of a chime actually). My Subaru is particularly fussy so I get it a lot just by putting something on the seat (small bag of groceries will set it off). I can often get around this by starting the car before putting anything on the seat, because once it is running the alarm won't trip. Removing a seat belt after the car is running probably works the same way.

My oldest just got his learners permit. While I am surprised that he waited so long, I can't say I wasn't kind of relived that he wasn't in a hurry to start driving. I know the kind of nonsense I got up to when I was a young driver, and there was some luck was involved that I didn't have any serious accidents. It certainly wasn't due to a lot of good sense on my part. That said I am a fanatical seat belt wearer and have been from a young age.

Airbags are only effective on the initial impact, so with no seat belts they may as well have been driving a car from the 1940s after the airbags deployed.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 15, 2021)

I've heard a person's decision-making ability isn't fully formed until age 25 or so and sometimes not even then
I know mine still had a ways to go at that age
-M


----------



## Larry$ (Jun 15, 2021)

We've had several teenagers killed here. In all cases they were not wearing a seat belt. In one case less than a mile from my house they were racing a train at the crossing, seatbelt wouldn't matter against a 65mph Amtrak. One of my employees had to quit driving the rural emergency rescue unit. Couldn't take seeing what happened to many people he knew.


----------



## savarin (Jun 15, 2021)

This is going to sound cruel and heartless and does not reflect my thoughts on the original post which are the same as those above but I wish more of that would happen here.
Now hear me out, my town has the dubious distinction of being the car theft capital of Australia.
The majority of the thieves who are usually under 18 take the vehicles for joyriding then often set them on fire once they have finished.
The police are not allowed to chase them, one car load actually phoned the police emergency to tell them to call off the chase as they were not allowed to do so. 
A couple of weeks ago 6 vehicles were stolen in one day in a city of approx 194000 people, and only 1 car load were apprehended after a 2 hour helicopter search.
The police are virtually powerless as these young offenders are often let out the next day so vigilante groups have started operating but they get jail sentences if caught. 
I have video of a pair trying to get into my car but the police weren't interested because no one was hurt.
We have a large youth detention centre not far from the city heart, many time the kids who were released steal a car within 1 hour and drive around till apprehended so they can be put back in as conditions are better than at home.
A local news story








						Six cars and a caravan stolen in 'outlandish' crime spree
					

A rescue helicopter has been tasked to assist police in tracking the vehicles.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 15, 2021)

Solution:  a volunteer program between the automakers, the lawmakers and the public.  Every car has a radio device which can be accessed by the police.  Car owner agrees to let police shut car ignition off remotely in cases of theft.
Optional:  solenoid activated spikes shoot out from steering wheel into face of thief, followed by airbag which seals thief's face and prevents blood spatter on upholstery 
-Mark


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 15, 2021)

Or, as shown in RoboCop II, Magnavolt Lethal Response Anti-Theft device.  Pump the offender with 100,000 Volts.  When you get back to your car, simply open the door, pull the offender out, get in and drive away!


----------



## Larry$ (Jun 16, 2021)

savarin said:


> vigilante groups have started operating


That is bound to happen if the politicians and police don't take control. 
I sometimes read Australian news. Seems like the people there don't have any better view of politicians  than I do.


----------



## savarin (Jun 16, 2021)

I firmly believe that normal people have no interest in going into politics which is why we are left with the dross of society holding those positions.
All the ones with no compassion, no logic, no honesty, rampant greed,  low IQs and high levels of corruption.
It seems to be the same the world over irrespective of dictatorships, communist or socialist regimes, capitalist societies, democracies etc.
It never ceases to amaze me that government ministers with absolutely no education in a particular field are given portfolios in that field.
No wonder we are in such a state.
Rant over, no more politics, my blood pressure is too high.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 16, 2021)

I remember the year I graduated high school ( class of 69 ) we lost 9 kids to, too fast, or too drunk, or both. Still somewhat amazed I wasn't among them. Your only young once. Some make it, some don't. Fate? dumb luck? karma? Don't know. Not that I, and most everyone hasn't asked why, or attempted to understand the unfathomable. It just is, and it is sad. Mike


----------



## rabler (Jun 16, 2021)

I remember my father bought me an oxy-acetylene torch when I was 14.  I read a book or something, no one to tell me the dangers of using one, figured it out myself, did quite a bit of welding.  Surprised I didn't blow up the house.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jun 16, 2021)

We insulate kids too much and allow them to be bombarded with fantasy in the movies. Everything is "Fast and Furious" where cars wreck, roll 10 times and everyone walks away to end up in the sequel. 

I have been to too many crashes where lives were lost including the lives of kids but I think the kids aren't as affected by the deaths as they are by those who live horribly injured. We had two of the Homecoming court in a crash that killed one outright and left the other just slightly this side of persistent vegetative state. Everyone was sad around the time of the funeral but it was the one who lived showing up at school the week before prom begging her classmates not to drink and drive that really made an impact on them. She will never lead a normal life, never have kids, never walk, never do much of anything but regret drinking and driving. She can talk though and has taken it upon herself to speak to the kids at schools. She gets wheeled in, sometimes in a wheelchair, more often on an ambulance cot, with the machines that keep her alive in tow. She is very persuasive to the kids to stop thinking it won't happen to them. She is proof that it can and she was the lucky one.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 16, 2021)

savarin said:


> I firmly believe that normal people have no interest in going into politics which is why we are left with the dross of society holding those positions.
> All the ones with no compassion, no logic, no honesty, rampant greed,  low IQs and high levels of corruption.
> It seems to be the same the world over irrespective of dictatorships, communist or socialist regimes, capitalist societies, democracies etc.
> It never ceases to amaze me that government ministers with absolutely no education in a particular field are given portfolios in that field.
> ...


Savarin,
Your situation really disturbed me.
I don't do well with injustice. I'm angry.


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 16, 2021)

MontanaLon said:


> We insulate kids too much and allow them to be bombarded with fantasy in the movies. Everything is "Fast and Furious" where cars wreck, roll 10 times and everyone walks away to end up in the sequel.



The kids now-a-days think if they get killed, they'll just hit the "re-spawn" button and restart at a previous level - they have little concept of reality.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 17, 2021)

Perhaps, a case of the cure, is worse than the disease. Mike



Larry$ said:


> That is bound to happen if the politicians and police don't take control.


----------



## Larry$ (Jun 17, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Perhaps, a case of the cure, is worse than the disease. Mike


True, but if the system fails sooner or later an alternative will be used. Then things are likely to get totally out of control. I have little to no faith in politicians.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 17, 2021)

Larry$ said:


> We've had several teenagers killed here. In all cases they were not wearing a seat belt. In one case less than a mile from my house they were racing a train at the crossing, seatbelt wouldn't matter against a 65mph Amtrak. One of my employees had to quit driving the rural emergency rescue unit. Couldn't take seeing what happened to many people he knew.


I feel sorry and thankfull for all ER people and firefighters that has to do what they do and live with what they see. HATS OFF TO YOU.


----------



## brino (Jun 17, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> Or, as shown in RoboCop II, Magnavolt Lethal Response Anti-Theft device. Pump the offender with 100,000 Volts. When you get back to your car, simply open the door, pull the offender out, get in and drive away!



.....maybe hang up an air freshener first.

-brino


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 17, 2021)

brino said:


> .....maybe hang up an air freshener first.
> 
> -brino



Trunk monkey also gets rid of the mess


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 17, 2021)

MontanaLon said:


> We insulate kids too much and allow them to be bombarded with fantasy in the movies. Everything is "Fast and Furious" where cars wreck, roll 10 times and everyone walks away to end up in the sequel.



My girlfriends 17 year old son wrecked his 80's vintage Nissan 240sx going around a turn... that was wet from someone's broken sprinkler... so it wasn't his fault.

When I was a kid a mid 80's Nissan 240sx was a complete piece of junk that no one would be caught it.  Now it is the coolest car to own... due exclusively to the "Fast and Furious" movies.   ...but he wasn't screwing around or trying to drift it or anything.  

Another of his friends was thrown out of the back of a pickup while one of the other boys was showing off how well he could drift said pickup... and rolled it.

I have a 16 year old daughter.  My Girlfriend and I are at opposite poles when it comes to parenting.  If anything my daughter is overly conservative when it comes to doing stupid things... that undoubtedly comes from an overly protective father.

At some point I think that parenting has to enter the equation.  "Kids will be kids" is a parents cop out in my opinion.  Teaching your kids that they are not responsible for their actions by buffering them from the consequences is not what I consider proper parenting.

************************************************************************************************************************************************

As for politics... I honestly believe wanting to be in politics is a mental illness.  Public servants... my but!  The proper term is "Self Servant!"


----------



## Superburban (Jun 17, 2021)

MikeInOr said:


> My girlfriends 17 year old son wrecked his 80's vintage Nissan 240sx going around a turn... that was wet from someone's broken sprinkler... so it wasn't his fault.


So the sprinkler was driving the car? Unless there was another vehicle involved, it was surly his fault.



MikeInOr said:


> Teaching your kids that they are not responsible for their actions by buffering them from the consequences is not what I consider proper parenting.



Isn't that what you just did above?


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 18, 2021)

His father and mother (my girlfriend) were agreeing with him that it was not his fault.  My daughter and I are... yeah, sure!

He saw a big spot of wet street and thought is would make a cool slide (just like in the movies) and it got away from him.  He is her son so they raise him how they see fit.  My daughter and I have a different understanding of responsibility.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 18, 2021)

MikeInOr said:


> His father and mother (my girlfriend) were agreeing with him that it was not his fault.  My daughter and I are... yeah, sure!


Be careful not to say that out loud.



MikeInOr said:


> He saw a big spot of wet street and thought is would make a cool slide (just like in the movies) and it got away from him.  He is her son so they raise him how they see fit.  My daughter and I have a different understanding of responsibility.


You raised your daughter well.


----------



## brino (Jun 18, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Trunk monkey also gets rid of the mess



...then hang the air freshener in the trunk instead! 

-brino


----------

